# Coke Blak



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

What ever happened to Coke Blak. I know, I know, it was a huge flop. Nevertheless, I've been craving some Coke Blak and a spicy gar lately.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess it did not live up to the hype!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coca-Cola_Blāk


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I guess it did not live up to the hype!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coca-Cola_Blāk


Yep, most everyone I talked with hated it and it was over priced. I thought it went very well with cigars though.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I used to enjoy it once in a while as well.

And then there was&#8230;

*Pepsi Kona*, a coffee-flavored cola which was test-marketed on the East Coast of the USA.

Why not experiment and come up with your own recipe or use one of the many found on the interweb. :tu


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow. I have an empty bottle of this on my desk as I write this. And I still have one more unopened bottle under my desk. 
I liked it a lot. The flavor was good, and the caffeine kick was a great jump start to the brain. :tu


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

As long as we're on this subject, what happened to my Oreo O's ???:mn


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh lord I tried that stuff once. Never again! lol


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Given the small ingredient cost compared to regular coke, the price they wanted for coke blak was ridiculous. That's what killed it for me .. I actually liked the flavor.


----------

